# i want to buy knitting machine



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

where can I get a knitting mchine for under $500.00


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

there are many good used machines under 500 on ebay. i have several machines and NONE of them cost anywhere near that. i won't pay more than 150 and i have studios, brothers, and singers, both fine and bulky gauge. if you are not knowledgeable enough to do the cleanup and restoration (mostly, this means a new sponge bar, instructions on youtube), then check your area for a repair person. books, accessories and parts are all available online along with all the instruction and inspiration you could want. i know there are plastic machines available, but some of their owners will have to help you with that. by and large, knitting machines spend a lot of their lives in boxes under beds and in closets so the fact that they are 40 yrs old doesn't mean much...look at their condition in the pix and trust them... if you decide on a good used machine and the books are missing, let me know and i will look up my address for manuals...they have all brands and models..


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

Some craft stores sell knitting machines, I brought mine at ACMoore several years ago and It's been my best friend. My knitting machine only cost $149.00


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you ..I have seen some on ebay but the owners don't know if the work or not..it worried me..I have a plastic one and it was in the garage and is worped..heat in Florida in a garage is not good for a knitting machine..can you recomend a model ???


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

I brought a Bond knitting machine,about ten years ago and this machine came with a video and a pattern book and which helped out a bunch. Plus you can go on-line to You Tube and take FREE classes about using this Bond machine. A women named Cheryl takes you through several steps in using your knitting machine. You should see the amazing sweaters that she made.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

The models will all do so many of the same things that i wouldn't worry about that nearly as much as the condition of the machine...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brother-KH-830-Knitting-Machine-/170665163832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc6fbc38

for instance, this machine is in good condition based on the outside of the case, clean, not too dented (these are steel cases that are very long and skinny and will dent without damaging the inside, but no dents are a better bet, just have to look closely. the open shot shows the basic carriage along with a lace carriage inside the lid...good deal... these can be difficult to find for YOUR model and can be expensive, just depends. I've seen them go for 30 dollars and for 130 dollars. Nice to have it included. the counter is there, 4th pic. the basic tools are there, 1st pic. tension antenna and punchcard slot are there, 4th pic..... overall well kept machine, probably just needs cleaning and oiling and would work great. would i bid? the 830s are not that old, most of mine are 300-500s and all work fine. i'm sure it is worth it, but i do have a personal limit of 150 but for other reasons, not that it's not worth it... this is not intended to sell you this machine...i'm just trying to show you what to look for to decide... if you get something cheap enough, then you can add pieces later. like books...that is a drawback for me on this one, no books included, or punchcards that we can see. most people just include everything with the machine, but the relatives may not recognize some of the pieces in the next box in the closet as being part of the knitting machine. other times, you get a great deal of pattern, manual, maintenance info, and punchcards, all depending on what the original owner bought.

also, be careful to check the 'shipping price'... i have received machines from UPS, USPS and Fedex...all in good condition. they have decent boxes for shipping. however, i do include this when deciding on bet/no bet.... they will vary widely so just be aware and include it when you set your price. i have told people before, just decide on a good number, follow ebay for a few weeks and when you see one that did go for what you thought and you are sure it was worth it... then you can be secure about bidding on the next good one. they have lots up for auction, more at some times, than others, but really, do-able with a little work. i, (personal choice only....just my opinion) would not spend the same amount of money to get a new plastic machine when i could get a good used metal machine that is a lifetime investment. the most i've ever spent on my used machines is 5 dollars for a missing manual, 20 dollars when a pack of the right needles came up for bid and maybe 3 dollars to rebuild sponge bars. most need nothing more than the sponge bar, cleaning and oiling. look at some of the others up for bid and see if you feel like you can tell which are worth a bid or not.


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks sooooo much for your help...iI will keep checking e bay...I did see that one...you have been very helpful...I am encouraged now ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

rosemary39 said:


> thanks sooooo much for your help...iI will keep checking e bay...I did see that one...you have been very helpful...I am encouraged now ...


please check your PM....


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

deemail said:


> there are many good used machines under 500 on ebay. i have several machines and NONE of them cost anywhere near that. i won't pay more than 150 and i have studios, brothers, and singers, both fine and bulky gauge. if you are not knowledgeable enough to do the cleanup and restoration (mostly, this means a new sponge bar, instructions on youtube), then check your area for a repair person. books, accessories and parts are all available online along with all the instruction and inspiration you could want. i know there are plastic machines available, but some of their owners will have to help you with that. by and large, knitting machines spend a lot of their lives in boxes under beds and in closets so the fact that they are 40 yrs old doesn't mean much...look at their condition in the pix and trust them... if you decide on a good used machine and the books are missing, let me know and i will look up my address for manuals...they have all brands and models..


I wouldn't buy one off ebay unless I was able to return it if it turned out to be damaged. I had a sweater machine..its okay but I like hand knitting better.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Brother 950 since 1987 which I am pleased with and it does so many things. I would not have any other machine except a Brother.


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

Hi,
I think you should first decide which gauge of machine you want. If you want to knit with hand knitting yarn, you should get a mid gauge (6mm) machine or with a lot of worsted and chunky, you should get a bulky (9mm). The most common is a standard gauge (4.4mm) and will knit sport weight, sock yarn, fingering and lace weights. There is also a fine gauge but they are rarely available. 
I personally prefer standard gauge because I will hand knit the double knitting and up. I own 3 standards and 1 bulky and use the standards way more often but I like finer knitting.
The machine listed in the link of an earlier answer is a standard gauge, older punchcard machine. It is missing the tool box which has all the necessary transfer tools. You can buy them separately or use the ones from other machines you own but if you are a complete newbie, find a machine which shows the tools so you will be able to see what you are missing to see what it would cost to replace them. They are absolutely necessary. Also, a manual is a total neccesity but they are available to download, mostly for free. The other thing missing are the punchcards which is what makes the machine do pattern knitting. Without them, you can only do stocking stitch unless you hand manipulate the stitches for patterning.
Just a few things to watch out for.


----------



## Sharlie (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 2 brother knitting machines that I have been thinking of selling. I have not used them much in the past few years. One standard gauge Knit king and 1 bulky machine with a ribber attachment bed I have never used. I raise alpacas and have made many many wonderful items with my yarn. Contact me privately if you would like to have more information.


----------



## Marv (Jan 27, 2011)

I have found one of the best places to buy is through Craigs List. You look for machines in your area and are able to actually go to the persons home and check them out. Also there are not shipping charges. I purchased a Studio standard with Ribber and all accessories for $250, and then found a Toyota bulky with ribber and all accessories for $40. All they needed was a little cleaning and new sponge bars.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with deemail on everything she has said. A good metal bed knitting machine I think is the way to go. I was into knitting machines 40 years ago, still have my first Studio, then got so much handspun decided to go back into, got a Studio 700 and Studion150 bulky on e-bay for each not a lot more than I paid for my first Studio. Shipping is a big problem. Do they pack well enough. Expensive to go across country. I got my 700 personally picked up 10 miles away. Bulky came across country packed well. Ribber just came 100 miles away and was not packed well, but O.K. Go for it. They are very fun! I even combine some hand knitting and machine on same item. Just never enough time right now for all my hobbies.
laurelk in S. CA


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister gave me a KH840 with its ribber and a few other attachments a year ago, the shipping for it and a serger sewing machine was very high, over $200.00 with insurance, as she was not receiving the volume shipping discount afforded ebay sellers. I love my brother kh840 and kr850, I purchased a KH260 & KR260 which is the 9mm gauge brother KM and love it as well. The KH840 does almost everything the most recent punch card models do and can be modified to utilize an accessory called a garter carriage later if you want. Whatever you decide on, use paypal to purchase and pay with a credit card. It may look nice online but arrive broken due to improper packing, this was my experience two out of three times when I thought I wanted to upgrade.Buy from a top rated seller only. Brouse the internet to be sure you are getting what you need in order to test the unit during its return time, like another advised if no punch cards are included how will you test its card reader which costs $95.00 to replace typically. Missing parts add up quickly. It seems like the brother machines still have parts rediably available and others may not. A good comparison chart that is fairly accurate is found at daisyknits.com and you can also look at this site;


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have 2 for sale 1 is a Singer fine knitter and one is a Brother bulky.
You can have either one for $500.00 plus shipping if you are interested. I also have the ribber attachments that go with either machine and will include them for the same price. I may even have som patters \ can include.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.yarns-and.com/KMtable.htm
I did not look at ebay but you can find what you want easily just by typing in knitting machines when you get on the site.
Have a good time shopping for your KM and do not make an impulsive decision they become available for sale fairly often. Shopping on some sites is often more difficult as they may be more regional not nationwide so the selection is very limited if any at all are offered.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I had one given to me years ago, but never used it. I didn't know how to set it up and I prefer knitting by hand anyway (when I do knit, which hasn't been at all lately)
I took it to a local LYS and gave it to them. They had several women there that knew how to clean/repair them. 
I think I was a bit intimidated by all those little metal hooks on it!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is the link to find some great deals. Knitting machines on craigslist. Hope you can find one soon.
http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/sd.cgi?cat=art&fil=knitting%20machine


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

rosemary39 said:


> where can I get a knitting mchine for under $500.00


wow! I have a 1985 Simplicity Bond Knitting Frame ;complete with all attachments that were available, extention bed, 3 videos and kintting magazines I subscribed to. Very good condition, used 2-3 times by me. am willing to sell for $200
Shipping would be outrageous, so only if you are interested and live on Long Island , NY and can check it out and pick up
I've seen it on Ebay for $199 without all the attachments, etc I have .


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

collingwoodcollection said:


> Hi,
> I think you should first decide which gauge of machine you want. If you want to knit with hand knitting yarn, you should get a mid gauge (6mm) machine or with a lot of worsted and chunky, you should get a bulky (9mm). The most common is a standard gauge (4.4mm) and will knit sport weight, sock yarn, fingering and lace weights. There is also a fine gauge but they are rarely available.
> I personally prefer standard gauge because I will hand knit the double knitting and up. I own 3 standards and 1 bulky and use the standards way more often but I like finer knitting.
> The machine listed in the link of an earlier answer is a standard gauge, older punchcard machine. It is missing the tool box which has all the necessary transfer tools. You can buy them separately or use the ones from other machines you own but if you are a complete newbie, find a machine which shows the tools so you will be able to see what you are missing to see what it would cost to replace them. They are absolutely necessary. Also, a manual is a total neccesity but they are available to download, mostly for free. The other thing missing are the punchcards which is what makes the machine do pattern knitting. Without them, you can only do stocking stitch unless you hand manipulate the stitches for patterning.
> Just a few things to watch out for.


the tools are in the pic, however, i researched the machine and the seller is inexperienced and did not list it properly.... she has an opening bid and a reserved price so the action on the machine is misleading... i put in a bid to see how far up the reserve is and it's farther than i would pay for the machine.


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

where do I find a sponge bar for a LK140 ..I think that is my problem becasue the magnets lift up the whole needle


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a computerized Brothers with ALL of the book and video tapes. If [email protected]
they are alot of fun!! I just don't have the time since retiring. An oxymoron huh? grin


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

oh and it was refurbished last autumn and I still have the box........................sharon


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for letting me know..we are going to try and fix my old one..it may only need a foam bar..we saw on line how to make one..


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

also, one good thing about the brother/knitking 260 and the punchcard studio/singer punchcard is that you can use the came cards with a row or 2 atleration. had some trouble with my knitking 98 punchcard-think it's the sponge bar


----------



## Dece (Apr 10, 2011)

Where are you from? I inherited a knitting machine, that I know I will never figure out. It is old, but my cousin made beautiful sweaters using it. I am from the St Louis area. If you are close you might be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a KH 830 years ago and made all my children's jumpers,sold to friends and neighbours and then sold it when they grew old enough for me to work .I have now bought the same machine again on ebay for £60.I have since bought attachments that go with it and some books.There is a lady on ebay that sells cds of all jones/brother instruction books.You would have to keep looking for her.Years ago ,at a machine class,we were told that you cannot break a knitting machine,some parts may get bent but they are replaceable.Just watch your toes for falling weights ,as these are breakable(toes I mean!!!)Shirley,Derbyshire,England.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

THE bROTHERS i HAVE IS COMPUTERIZED.NO PUNCH CARDS. SOUNDS OVERWHELMING AND IT IS NOT! i HAVE TAPES ON DIRECTIONS AND TONS OF PATTERN BOOKS. LET ME KNOW


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in florida..My LK140 is so simple ..I want one with punch cards..but I can't pay too much


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sharon, what model number is your brother KM? Is it still available? Are the manuals and all the tools intact? I'm looking to possibly upgrade to an electronic model. Any accessories included?

Thank-you


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

dece, i'm in northwest tennessee. there used to be a shop run by charlene shafer and others called knitknack in peru indiana that sold machines. don't know if it's still there. there also used to be one called stephanie's in bybee tennessee run by stephanie wideman and her husband that sold machines and he worked on them


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kate.........let me get the info. I happen to be up to my butt in alligators with senior parents. will check and get to you tomorrow. I enjoyed the machine and now do not have the time to devote to it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you, I just saw this message and sent an email earlier. DH must have responded to my first email as he did not know anything about a KM...
Check your email for my questions and send the information you have. Can you send pics of your machine that'll give a visual idea of its condition...
I hope to upgrad, but am weighing the expense as my pc models work excellent and I am not sure how much I need the electronics or how long they will last.

Thank-you

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

That is the problem. On ebay type in sponge bar or presser bar. I buy a lot of accessories from that site.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kate............................my email address is [email protected] I just took pictures and if you will send me your address, via mine, I will send the pix to you. I also have a manual bulky knitter too. With the big knitter, I have the part that knits automatically. Oh and probably 3 dozen cones of various yarns.
sharon


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

Dece I live in Lincoln Co. Mo just north of St Louis if you still have the mk and don't really want to much let me know if the price is right I may beable to take it off your hands. What name/brand is it. you can E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

is your machine a chunky one...and I live in Florida..my email address is [email protected]


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a bulky knit machine also. the one I put in here is a Brothers 940 with TONS of accessorys that I have purchased. Let me know if interested. the bulky......which has NEVER been used. just seemed like a good idea at the time.

sharon


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking for a bulky one...how much did yu want for it


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking for a bulky machine...I live in florida ..I tried your emaill address but it came back..my email adress is [email protected]


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

Gina,
Where in Florida do you live? I am in Fort Myers and will sell a bulky but not till I return in Nov. You can email me [email protected]
Karen


----------



## rosemary39 (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in Rockledge on the east coast


----------



## hamknitter (Jul 9, 2011)

I decided I shouldn't give this message sorry


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone in MA or RI looking for used knitting machine and spare parts?

Chags


----------

